# دروس تعليم MS Project 2007 فيديو



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء الى حضراتكم دروس تعليم MS Project 2007 فيديو اتمنى ان تنال رضاء حضراتكم م:84:

وشكرا:56:

Project.2007.Essential.Training.part1
http://www.mediafire.com/?ttlunnzezyg

Project.2007.Essential.Training.part2
http://www.mediafire.com/?djizwitmjih

Project.2007.Essential.Training.part3
http://www.mediafire.com/?yrrycyowavr

Project.2007.Essential.Training.part4
http://www.mediafire.com/?mvallg2lzdb

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع ................ و شكرا :84:


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك على الإتصال التلفونى الذى أجريته معى صباح اليوم 12 / 11 لتخبرنى عن هذه التحفه وأتمنى أن أقابلك فى أقرب وقت لإنك بالفعل صديق عزيز ولك معزه فى نفسى رغم أننا لم نتقابل حتى الآن 
أتمنى من الله أن يزيدك من العلم ويثقل ميزانك بقدر سعيك لفائده من تعرف ومن لا تعرف وجارى تنزيل الملفات


----------



## تامرالمصرى (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا بالفعل تحفه ليس لها مثيل


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
إيه يا باش مهندس محمود حازم ؟إنت حولت لبروجكت خلاص؟
قلت لكم إنه سهل التعامل معه ويلبي حاجاتنا العاديه وزياده
تحياتي لك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 نوفمبر 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أشكرك على الإتصال التلفونى الذى أجريته معى صباح اليوم 12 / 11 لتخبرنى عن هذه التحفه وأتمنى أن أقابلك فى أقرب وقت لإنك بالفعل صديق عزيز ولك معزه فى نفسى رغم أننا لم نتقابل حتى الآن
> أتمنى من الله أن يزيدك من العلم ويثقل ميزانك بقدر سعيك لفائده من تعرف ومن لا تعرف وجارى تنزيل الملفات


 
لا اقدر ان اقول غير ............. احبك الله الذى احببك فى


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 نوفمبر 2008)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا بالفعل تحفه ليس لها مثيل


 

الحمد لله و جزاك ايضا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 نوفمبر 2008)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> إيه يا باش مهندس محمود حازم ؟إنت حولت لبروجكت خلاص؟
> قلت لكم إنه سهل التعامل معه ويلبي حاجاتنا العاديه وزياده
> تحياتي لك


 

اشكرك على المشاركة


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مجموعة فيديوهات رائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

learnonline1 قال:


> مجموعة فيديوهات رائعة بارك الله فيك


 

و فيك اخى الكريم .....


----------



## mbadawy (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*تعليم ميكروسوفت بروجكت 2007*

الاخوة الافاضل انا نزلت الاربع اجزاء المضغوطة لكنها لا تعمل بسبب ملف 26

برجاء حد يساعدنى على طريقة استخدام الملفاتاخوكم ابن بدوى
لو ممكن حد يراسلنى 
egypt_mbadawy***********
جزيتم جميعا خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

mbadawy قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل انا نزلت الاربع اجزاء المضغوطة لكنها لا تعمل بسبب ملف 26
> 
> برجاء حد يساعدنى على طريقة استخدام الملفاتاخوكم ابن بدوى
> لو ممكن حد يراسلنى
> ...


 

حاضر حرفعلك الملفات تانى 

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

mbadawy قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل انا نزلت الاربع اجزاء المضغوطة لكنها لا تعمل بسبب ملف 26
> 
> برجاء حد يساعدنى على طريقة استخدام الملفاتاخوكم ابن بدوى
> لو ممكن حد يراسلنى
> ...


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الى حضرتك الرابط الجديد

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9EWZ0IZ3

و شكرا


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا جاري التحميل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد محمود السعيد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا جاري التحميل


 
و جزاك اخى الكريم و ربنا يوفقق ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمنى ان ينتفع بيه الجميع


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 ديسمبر 2008)

محمد محمود السعيد قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


 

الشكر لله .............


----------



## sfat40 (8 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## jading (8 فبراير 2009)




----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (8 فبراير 2009)

sfat40 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وشكرا على المجهود الرائع


 

و فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (8 فبراير 2009)

jading قال:


>


 

شركرا للمشاركة .......


----------



## attia3322 (20 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يصلح حالك ويبارك لك في علمك
انا احاول حاليا تنزيل الملفات وسوف احاول تعلم الجديد فيها ولك جزيل شكري
مهندس/ محمد عطيه


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 فبراير 2009)

attia3322 قال:


> ربنا يصلح حالك ويبارك لك في علمك
> انا احاول حاليا تنزيل الملفات وسوف احاول تعلم الجديد فيها ولك جزيل شكري
> مهندس/ محمد عطيه


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

المهندس / محمد

اتمنى ان تستمع بالشرح، و طبعا تحت امر حضرتك فى اى سؤال، كما ارجوا من حضرتك زيارة الرابط المرفق و وضع اى سؤال خاص ببرنامج الــ MS Project 2007 هناك حتى ينتفع بيه الجميع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=100243

و شكرا


----------



## abu jameel (26 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 فبراير 2009)

abu jameel قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


 

و جزاك اخى الكريم، وشكرا ............


----------



## alsoory (12 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا اخ احمد
بعد ان نزلت الملفات وحاولت فك الضغط لم يفك الضغط بشكل كامل
في شي ناقص
و حاولت اللينك التاني http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9EWZ0IZ3
وللاسف لا يفتح هذا اللينك عنا بالسعوديه

أرجو منك ان ترفع الملفات مره أخرى او تضع رابط جديد وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 مارس 2009)

alsoory قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا اخ احمد
> بعد ان نزلت الملفات وحاولت فك الضغط لم يفك الضغط بشكل كامل
> في شي ناقص
> و حاولت اللينك التاني http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9EWZ0IZ3
> ...




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضرتك الروابط الجديدة و اتمنى ان تكون شغالة فى المملكة.

*Project.2007.Essential.Training.part1
http://www.mediafire.com/?ttlunnzezyg

Project.2007.Essential.Training.part2
http://www.mediafire.com/?djizwitmjih

Project.2007.Essential.Training.part3
http://www.mediafire.com/?yrrycyowavr

Project.2007.Essential.Training.part4
http://www.mediafire.com/?mvallg2lzdb


و شكرا :84:
*


----------



## alsoory (15 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير ويعطيك العافية


----------



## طارق العراقي (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على كل هذا الاهتمام


----------



## عادل الفيصل (1 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز و مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 أبريل 2009)

alsoory قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير ويعطيك العافية



و جزاك اخى الكريم ....


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 أبريل 2009)

طارق العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا على كل هذا الاهتمام



و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشكر لله اخى الكريم ...........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 أبريل 2009)

عادل الفيصل قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز و مشكور على الجهد الرائع




و بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ...........


----------



## نبيه الدياب (4 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (10 أبريل 2009)

ملفات رائعة جدا و الف شكر


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (10 أبريل 2009)

اخواني ارجو الرد بسرعة نزلت الملفات و تم فك الضغط لكن مش عارف اشغله كيف اشغل هذه الملفات ارجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 أبريل 2009)

نبيه الدياب قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير
> وبارك الله فيك




و يجزيك اخى الكريم .............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 أبريل 2009)

ahmedeng2007 قال:


> اخواني ارجو الرد بسرعة نزلت الملفات و تم فك الضغط لكن مش عارف اشغله كيف اشغل هذه الملفات ارجو الرد بسرعة




يتم تشغيل البرنامج عن طريف اى برنامج يشغل ملفات ISO مثل برنامج Nero


----------



## محمد بخيت (14 أبريل 2009)

دى اول مشاركة ليا هنا معاكم وان شاء الله مش هتكون اخر مشاركة 
احب اشكرك المهندس احمد الطيب على الشرح الرائع ده 
اخوك محمد بخيت 3 مدنى هندسة عين شمس


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2009)

محمد بخيت قال:


> دى اول مشاركة ليا هنا معاكم وان شاء الله مش هتكون اخر مشاركة
> احب اشكرك المهندس احمد الطيب على الشرح الرائع ده
> اخوك محمد بخيت 3 مدنى هندسة عين شمس



الشكر لله يا باشمهندس و اهلا بيك


----------



## محمد بخيت (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مره تانية يا باشمهندس انا نزلت الفيديوهات بس هى اجنبى 
لو حضرتك تقدر تجيب التعليم عربى هكون شاكر جدا ليك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2009)

محمد بخيت قال:


> شكرا مره تانية يا باشمهندس انا نزلت الفيديوهات بس هى اجنبى
> لو حضرتك تقدر تجيب التعليم عربى هكون شاكر جدا ليك




الشكر لله اما بخصوص فيديو تعليمى عربى اعتقد انه غير متوفر، بس حدور.


----------



## محمد بخيت (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 أبريل 2009)

محمد بخيت قال:


> شكرا يا باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك




الشكر لله اخى الكريم


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراهذا عمل جميل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 أبريل 2009)

الناجي الطيب محمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيراهذا عمل جميل




و جزاك اخى الكريم ...........


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم لدي بعض الكتب

a-finite elenmet
b-vibration
how to upload this books for brothers
thanks


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 أبريل 2009)

الناجي الطيب محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم لدي بعض الكتب
> 
> a-finite elenmet
> b-vibration
> ...




و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

يمكن عمل ذلك عن طريق اى موقع لتحميل الملفات مثل 

www.filefactory.com

www.megaupload.com

و ممكن ان تلاقى مواقع اكثر عن طريق البحث فى ال Google

و شكرا


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (25 أبريل 2009)

this books about finite elemnet
A_First_Course_in_Finite_Elements.rar-


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (25 أبريل 2009)

Applied Finite Element Analysis - Larry J. Segerlind.pdf
http://www.filefactory.com/#Book Introduction To The Finite Elements Method.pdf
http://www.filefactory.com/#http://www.filefactory.com/#CRC The Finite Element Method Using Matlab.pdf


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (25 أبريل 2009)

foliw finite elemnents
<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="77">A_First_Course_in_Finite_Elements.rar http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdh0hd/n/A_First_Course_in_Finite_Elements_rar 
<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="80">CRC The Finite Element Method Using Matlab.pdf http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdh174/n/CRC_The_Finite_Element_Method_Using_Matlab_pdf 
<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="83">Discrete Mathematics - Finite Elements - Prentice Hall - Introduction To Finite Mathematics, 3Rd Edition.pdf http://www.filefactory.com/file/agd...duction_To_Finite_Mathematics_3Rd_Edition_pdf 
<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="86">finite element analysis of composite laminar.pdf http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdh340/n/finite_element_analysis_of_composite_laminar_pdf 
<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="89">Finite Element Method - Boundary Element Method.pdf http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdh345/n/Finite_Element_Method_-_Boundary_Element_Method_pdf 
<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="92">Finite Element Procedures - K.J. Bathe.djvu http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdh37e/n/Finite_Element_Procedures_-_K_J_Bathe_djvu 
<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="95">Finite Element Analysis - Theory And Application With Ansys - Saeed Moaveni - (Prentice Hall).pdf http://www.filefactory.com/file/agd...ith_Ansys_-_Saeed_Moaveni_-_Prentice_Hall_pdf 
<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="98">finite element using maple.pdf http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdh4e7/n/finite_element_using_maple_pdf


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (25 أبريل 2009)

<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="74">follow finie elemnets<LI class=odd jQuery1240648510734="74">32qd6.rar http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdh0gb/n/32qd6_rar


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (25 أبريل 2009)

I hope this will be usefull to brothers


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 أبريل 2009)

thanks, but i think this will be more effect in mechanical section not here


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (26 أبريل 2009)

ok you are rigth can you move it to mechanical section


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (26 أبريل 2009)

ok thanks my friend I did with you suggestion 
now I moved this boos to mehamical section


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 أبريل 2009)

الناجي الطيب محمد قال:


> ok thanks my friend I did with you suggestion
> now I moved this boos to mehamical section




ok sir ............ :56:


----------



## attia3322 (2 مايو 2009)

الله يكرمك ويبارك لك انا جاري التحميل وسوف اقول لك ملاحظاتي بعد ذلك
مهندس/محمد عطيه


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 مايو 2009)

attia3322 قال:


> الله يكرمك ويبارك لك انا جاري التحميل وسوف اقول لك ملاحظاتي بعد ذلك
> مهندس/محمد عطيه




الله يكرمك و اشكرك على المشاركة، و فى انتظار ملاحظات حضرتك

و شكرا


----------



## د. عبدالله (6 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ممكن الروابط على mediafire. بالنسبة للتورنت لا أظنه ينفع لان الملف متداول على نطاق ضيق جدا .... دمت سلاما


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (6 يونيو 2009)

د. عبدالله قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية ممكن الروابط على mediafire. بالنسبة للتورنت لا أظنه ينفع لان الملف متداول على نطاق ضيق جدا .... دمت سلاما




اسف بجد لان الملفات على التورنت تم حذفها و لا يوجد لدى غير ملفات الروابط

*Project.2007.Essential.Training.part1
http://www.mediafire.com/?ttlunnzezyg

Project.2007.Essential.Training.part2
http://www.mediafire.com/?djizwitmjih

Project.2007.Essential.Training.part3
http://www.mediafire.com/?yrrycyowavr

Project.2007.Essential.Training.part4
http://www.mediafire.com/?mvallg2lzdb


و شكرا
*


----------



## willybs (28 يونيو 2009)

حملت الملفات ولكن جميعها لاتعمل لماذا؟ وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 يونيو 2009)

willybs قال:


> حملت الملفات ولكن جميعها لاتعمل لماذا؟ وشكرا




اولا هل تم فك الملفات بسلام ام لا 

و شكرا


----------



## ابو الأمين (30 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك العافيه وشكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 يونيو 2009)

ابو الأمين قال:


> يعطيك العافيه وشكراااااااااااااااااااا




الله يكرمك .....................


----------



## ناصر الحداد (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل لك من اسمك نصيب


----------



## وحيد زماني (17 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووور و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 يوليو 2009)

ناصر الحداد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعل لك من اسمك نصيب


 

و جزاك اخى الكريم ............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 يوليو 2009)

وحيد زماني قال:


> مشكووووووووور و جزاك الله الف خير


 


الشكر لله ............


----------



## Badran Mohammed (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله في مجهودك مع التقدير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 أغسطس 2009)

badran mohammed قال:


> بارك الله في مجهودك مع التقدير


 

الشكر لله اخى العزيز، و بارك الله فيك ايضا .................


----------



## semsems (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر لحضرتك شرح رائع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 سبتمبر 2009)

semsems قال:


> الف شكر لحضرتك شرح رائع


 

الحمد لله .............. و الشكر لله


----------



## esraa qudah (11 نوفمبر 2009)

_شكرا جزيلا لك جاري التحميل وبارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك_


----------



## weamalsaady (19 نوفمبر 2009)

تحفه .شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

لظفا يا اخى الجزء الثالث غير صالح للتخميل


----------



## حسوني2010 (28 يناير 2010)

عاشت ايدك يا وردة على هذه الدروس والله يوفقك ويحقق كل ما تتمناه


----------



## جهادمختار (23 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 فبراير 2010)

esraa qudah قال:


> _شكرا جزيلا لك جاري التحميل وبارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك_[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> الشكر لله ..........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 فبراير 2010)

weamalsaady قال:


> تحفه .شكرا جزيلا


 

الشكر لله ..........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 فبراير 2010)

محمد السواكنى قال:


> لظفا يا اخى الجزء الثالث غير صالح للتخميل


 


الشكر لله ..........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 فبراير 2010)

حسوني2010 قال:


> عاشت ايدك يا وردة على هذه الدروس والله يوفقك ويحقق كل ما تتمناه


 

الله يكرمك ...........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 فبراير 2010)

جهادمختار قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد


 

الله يكرمك ..........


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (13 مارس 2010)

ياااناس بليييز يااستاذ احمد دلني على تعليم البرنامج بالعربي لـ 2007 الله يجزاك الجنة


----------



## neeb2k (14 مارس 2010)

*التعامل مع reseources*

*السلام عليكم
في البداية، أشكر جميع المشاركين في هذا الحوار البناء، والذي سيعود بالفائدة على الجميع والأجر عند الله تعالى انشاء الله

أود حقيقة أن أعلمكم بأنني مهندس مدني بدأت بتالتدرب على برنامج البرايمفيرا، و الآن أحتاج مساعدتكم لكي أتعرف وأتعلم كيفية التعامل مع reseources لمشروع معين، من خلال ما يلي: 
كيفية ادخال reseourses وتعريف بياناتها، خاصة الأيدي العاملة والالات.
كيفية ربط resources بالأنشطة الموجودة .
ماهية التقارير التي يمكن لي استخراجها، خاصة فيما يتعلق ب:

العدد اللازم من العمال لكل فئة لكل نشاط بشكل يومي/أسبوعي/شهري (ان امكن).
مع الشكر الجزيل للجميع*


----------



## majdiabdo (14 مارس 2010)

:1: thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

زهرة_الربيع قال:


> ياااناس بليييز يااستاذ احمد دلني على تعليم البرنامج بالعربي لـ 2007 الله يجزاك الجنة


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اولا اسف على عدم الرد سريعا على حضرتك

ثانيا للاسف لم اصادف حتى الان كتاب لتعليم Project 2007 عربى غير فى المكتبات و لا يوجد شىء منه على النت

و لكنى اوعد حضرتك انى ابحث فى النت و لو هناك اى سؤال انا تحت امر حضرتك ارسلية و سوف اقوم بالرد عليكى ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

neeb2k قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> في البداية، أشكر جميع المشاركين في هذا الحوار البناء، والذي سيعود بالفائدة على الجميع والأجر عند الله تعالى انشاء الله
> 
> 
> ...


 

اولا اود ان اعرف حضرتك تريد ان تعرف طريقة التعامل مع الــ Resource من خلال برنامج MS Project او برنامج Primavera

لكى يمكننى الرد على حضراتكم

و شكرا


----------



## awnynazmy (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الملفات صوت فقط و ليس فيديو هل يوجد حل


----------



## awnynazmy (5 أكتوبر 2010)

انزلت ثلاثة ملفات لتعليم ميكروسوفت بروجكت عربي فيديو و للاسف الدرس الاول فقط فيديو و الباقي صوت فقط هل من حل


----------



## saidelsayedab (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على ذلك


----------



## shigaf (1 نوفمبر 2010)

لا يسعنا الا ان نقدم الشكر الجزيل للمساعده وفقك الله لكثير الخير وقضاء الحزائج


----------



## mohammedsharaby (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## hhmdan (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## attia3333 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بنا يكرمك ويزيد من امثالك
مهندس/ محمد عطيه


----------



## magry (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله و جزاك ايضا


----------



## mokh (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## نازك محمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فييييييييك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الطيب بن الطيب.


----------



## azizmech (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا أحمد الطيب علي البرنامج .. لكني تمنيت أن تواصل دروسك بخصوص نفس البرنامج في البوست بعنوان مشروع محل الحاسب الآلي لتعم وتتواصل الفائدة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

azizmech قال:


> شكرا أحمد الطيب علي البرنامج .. لكني تمنيت أن تواصل دروسك بخصوص نفس البرنامج في البوست بعنوان مشروع محل الحاسب الآلي لتعم وتتواصل الفائدة



الشكر لله جميعا و ان شاء الله قريبا سوف استكمل الدروس

و شكرا


----------



## mohamedsalem75 (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسلام احمد سليم (16 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز و مشكور على الجهد


----------



## karoma2007 (2 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم يا باشمهندس


----------



## يحيى حسن صالح (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لمن نشرها


----------



## duff (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## karimovitch (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مش عارفين نفتح الملف


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## gandi abdalla saad (8 يونيو 2012)

عاجز عن الشكر ياباش مهندس


----------



## aymanallam (18 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## naifeng (28 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
عيد سعيد وكل عام و أنت بخير
اســـتاذ 
الجزء الثالث لا يمكن تحميله الرجاء معالجة المشكلة
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ودالبخيت (9 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## حسام بوشكش (19 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم ميكروسوفت بروجكت 2007*

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا . ممكن ترفع الدرس الثانى والرابع مرة اخرى لانى لا استطيع تحميلهم


----------



## فارس الأندلس (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اولا شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع
ثانيا : تم تحميل ثلاثة اجزاء والرابط الرابع به مشكله فنرجو رفعه على سيرفر اخر او حل المشكله


----------

